# Need Help! Subwoofer install questions and opinions.



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all,

So i just bought a new 2014 Cruze LT, with the Technology and Connection package, so it has the 7" touchscreen. I have a few plans for upgrades, and one of them on the list is adding in a subwoofer to the stock sound system. I have never done anything car audio related, so i have some questions i was hoping some of you could help answer. 

1. Is there a connection/port on the back of the 7" touchscreen for a subwoofer?
2. Is wiring from the front dash to the trunk a nightmare in the Cruze?
3. What kind of amp,sub,wiring and what not would i need on a $400 budget?
4. Lastly, is this something you suggest i get installed professionally, or try myself?

If you guys could even suggest some amps and subwoofer(w/ box) combos for me to have a look at(in Canada) that would be awesome. Again, im not sure about how big of an amp i need for however big a sub, or what wiring i need, so this is why i need your guys help!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

On a $400 budget you probably won't be able to get it professionally done. $400 should be enough to add enough bump in the trunk - just run good wires so you can easily upgrade in the future if you want without having to upgrade your wires.

There are many many threads on this subject, including complete walk through of the wiring. Use the search box.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What he said. And also check out our audio section under technical. Tons of great project threads to give you ideas.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

krazy17 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So i just bought a new 2014 Cruze LT, with the Technology and Connection package, so it has the 7" touchscreen. I have a few plans for upgrades, and one of them on the list is adding in a subwoofer to the stock sound system. I have never done anything car audio related, so i have some questions i was hoping some of you could help answer.
> 
> ...


AUDIOHEAD TO THE RESCUE! (Inside joke sorry)

1. NO
2. Easy peasy
3. If you're willing to listen to the inputs given you can get a really nice setup (might need another $100) but trust me I'm not upselling you. Money doesn't go in my pocket.
4. DO IT YOURSELF! Seriously, there are enough of us on here who can walk you through it. I'll give you my phone number IDC


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

o no it really is the Audiohead to the rescue !

But any who we will need to get you started with a shopping list of parts that you will need to assemble in order for an install , only serious minded enthusiast should undertake ...


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Where in Canada are you?


----------



## JustSoWicked (Jun 18, 2014)

I just finished installing 2 alpine type r 10's in my Cruze and my total cost was about $600-$700. (Planning to put a build log together when I get the time.) Only advice I would have is do it right the first time with wires so if you want to upgrade in the future you can and invest in the PAC-LOC no need to cut any wires just plug it in and you retain all functionality of your MyLink.


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!

So now that i've got some more info, i've got more questions of course lol.

What does the PAC-LOC do for me, or what beenfits does it server? I know its for wiring, but is it just a connecter to the pre-exisiting wires on the back of the 7" touchscreen stereo? 

Also, do you guys recommend 1x 12" sub or 2x 12" subs. Im looking at getting this. Thoughts?
MTX 12" Sealed Dual Subwoofer Enclosure with Amp (TNP212D2) : 12 Inch Subwoofers - Future Shop

or would i be fine with this:
MTX 12" Vented Subwoofer Enclosure with Amp (TNP112D2) : 12 Inch Subwoofers - Future Shop

I listen to mostly Rock and Metal. 

Im still undecided about installing it myself, so what do you guys think of getting it installed at Futureshop? I know they'll probably charge more than any other self owned shop, but if i can just buy the sub and everything and have them install it, is that the way to go? Would they install the PAC-LOC or cut corners and tap into the existing wires?

Thanks again guys.

@TheMaterial I live in the Barrie,Ontario area.


----------



## JustSoWicked (Jun 18, 2014)

The PAC adds 4 RCA jacks to the stock stereo so you don't have to splice any wires or anything other then disconnect cables and plug them back into the stereo. Then run the RCA's to your AMP and power from your battery. 

I was in the same place with not knowing to install or have someone do it for me but I am so glad I did it myself. Gave me more money to spend on my system.

As for 1 vs 2 12's its all how much bump you prefer. I went with 10's because I feel the sound is cleaner but its all personal prefs


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is just one of many how to's that will walk you through a install. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...no-splicing-amplifier-subwoofer-tutorial.html


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

krazy17 said:


> What does the PAC-LOC do for me, or what beenfits does it server? I know its for wiring, but is it just a connecter to the pre-exisiting wires on the back of the 7" touchscreen stereo?
> 
> Also, do you guys recommend 1x 12" sub or 2x 12" subs. Im looking at getting this. Thoughts?
> MTX 12" Sealed Dual Subwoofer Enclosure with Amp (TNP212D2) : 12 Inch Subwoofers - Future Shop
> ...


First, you can do so much better than the MTX setup. The size of subwoofers do and don't matter. Depending on the configuration of the system as in which box type you do and the sub you eventually purchase will determine what kind of music they are best suited for. However, XtremeRevolutions audio build thread is suited for the majority of the spectrums. 

Second, the PAC - Line out Converter does as previously stated. If you want a better signal and better control over the music and don't mind splicing a few wires I would go with the LC2I - Line output converter.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

For what you want FS shouldn't charge you more than $100 plus tax to install, if you aren't confident enough. If you are willing to drive to London, i'll do it for free for you. 

Also the single 12 with that 200w amp sucks! I've installed at least 20 of them and the sub and box is decent enough, but the amp is better as a paper weight.


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

haha alright thanks for the advice. For a 600W Sub, what size Amp do you suggest then?


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just as an update, I have finally purchased my system:
- Alpine Type-S 10" Subwoofer (SWS-10D4) 
- 10" BoxWorx ported enclosure
- Kicker 600-Watt Monoblock Car Amp (Actually 1200W cause kicker doubles)
- Stinger SK6641 4-Gauge Wiring kit
- LC2i 2-channel LOC
- Kicker Remote Control Knob

I'm getting this all installed next week, and im preeetty excited. Dropped more money as originally planned, but thats fine. $1050 for everything including install and tax. 

What do you guys think!?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

:shocked:
Ahhhh,... What? 1050 Rupees? Why? 
At least you didn't get junk. You will be happy with it.


----------



## krazy17 (Jul 19, 2014)

$1050.00 Canadian Dollars my friend. The price adds up quickly. All brand new of course.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know, as this is what I have done for a living for the past 15 years.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Used to do it as a Hobby , Too Much Wiring ! 

Now I just Chime in from time to time to try and Help Out you fellow --
View attachment 104129


----------

